# Traverse City Brewing Co.



## tftfan (Oct 21, 2008)

Dug this one this summer, same place I dug the Cadillac Bottling Works.


----------



## Michdigger (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats another nice one I dont have. If ya get any extra Michigan bottles let me know and maybe we can work out a deal.


----------

